# Venison Backstrap, hope to get more this season!



## mossymo (Aug 24, 2015)

Cold smoked the Tatonka Dust seasoned venison backstraps in oak for an hour.













2.JPG



__ mossymo
__ Aug 24, 2015





-----

Lump charcoal in the Vortex and cooked the backstraps and Buffalo Wing seasoned shrimp indirect while also toasting the garlic bread. The backstraps cooked indirect till its internal meat temp reached 110º.













3.JPG



__ mossymo
__ Aug 24, 2015





-----

Backstraps were place directly over the Vortex for a good sear. 













4.JPG



__ mossymo
__ Aug 24, 2015





-----

Flip side of the venison backstrap sear, to an internal meat temp of 125º and off the grill for a quick rest before slicing and serving.













5.JPG



__ mossymo
__ Aug 24, 2015





-----

Venison backstrap, shrimp and garlic toast.  I'm so looking forward to this deer season!













1.JPG



__ mossymo
__ Aug 24, 2015






Thanks for looking!


----------



## bmaddox (Aug 24, 2015)

That looks great. I have been holding on to my last two pieces of backstrap from last year. They won't last much longer so I am impatiently waiting for the season to start.


----------



## crazymoon (Aug 27, 2015)

MM, Looks good !


----------



## bmudd14474 (Aug 27, 2015)

Looks great Marty


----------



## dropride (Aug 28, 2015)

Smoked back straps are great. Think i have 2 more in the freezer, thank god the season starts in just over 2 weeks.


----------



## brekar (Aug 28, 2015)

Man that looks really good. I am out of deer meat, with the exception of some chops. I am gonna have to cook them now. I m glad bow season starts in about 3 weeks here in Mo.


----------

